# Duerr Wood Splitter



## kjconnor (Sep 26, 2008)

I have the chance to buy a Duerr 20 ton hor/vert. wood splitter for $500.00. Not sure of the year probably late 80's or early 90's. There is a replacement honda 8hp engine on it. I google'd the log splitter and didn't come up with much info. Does anyone if parts are available?? Where to get them?? :question:


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 26, 2008)

If it splits wood ...500 is a good deal ya better get it quick.


----------



## Funk Brother (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with Savage - if it works, I'd buy that puppy fast. I don't think you could buy anything comparable new for less than a thousand, probably more like 11 hundred or more when it's all said and done. I did a lot of Craigslisting to try to find a used splitter earlier this year, and could not find anything decent. Eventually bought a new Speeco. 
My father-in-law has a Duerr of about the same vintage, which I've used for many hours. It's a bit slow on the cycle time, but is a very good splitter. Yeah, you can stall it, but only on the knarliest, nastiest, burliest stump pieces. His has an (original) Briggs engine on it; and from what I've read, I'd consider the Honda engine an upgrade - the red horizontal shaft version seems to have a particularly strong band of followers. As for spare parts, my understanding is that Duerr at some point was sold to MTD, and the splitters MTD now makes (sold as Troy Built, White, Cub Cadet, etc.) are a much different design - and an inferior one, IMHO. So I wouldn't expect any support or parts from them. I guess if you buy it you'd be taking a bit of a chance that you're going to have to scramble for parts at some point, but to me the risk would be worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2009)

KJ,

Did you end up buying this splitter?

I have one from the same timeframe and have been looking for a manual for it.


----------

